# Sprinkler system help



## champion221elite (Jun 21, 2019)

Last year I bought a house that had sprinkler system already installed. We used the system all Summer of 2018 without issue and it was winterized by a local irrigation/ landscape company in the Fall. Fast forward to this year, I turned on the water and went to power up the controller but it would not power on.

The controller is a Rainbird ESP-Me with a 2009 build date. I am getting nothing on the LCD readout, or LED indicator. Pressing the reset button does nothing. I have tried adding a 9v battery and still no change. I have also verified power to the outlet and both sides work just fine. The unit does have a label that says it contains a non-serviceable lithium battery. Wondering if this battery failed over the Winter and took the controller out with it.

Thoughts or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Wickets (Jun 21, 2019)

no help, sorry, but at least you didnt turn on your sprinkler system only to find that no matter what you did the water wouldn't stop running  Its so annoying that theyre sending rockets back and forth between earth and space but a simple lawn sprinkler system can't work properly. wtf????


----------



## champion221elite (Jun 21, 2019)

I did some more digging and attempted to remove the control panel from its box. When searching for the power connector, I found that someone (sprinkler service crew) likely unhooked it last Fall. I re-connected the ribbon cable and it immediately powered up. The next problem is my supply line is now cracked right at the valve. Guess its time to call the company who serviced it. They blew the lines, but clearly did not get all the water out of the system.


----------

